# Google Earth Pro Is Now Available for Free



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

> Google Earth Pro, the premium version of Google's popular Google Earth service, is now free. If you spent the past ten years paying $400 for the service, this news is probably annoying.


http://google-latlong.blogspot.ca/2015/01/google-earth-pro-is-now-free.html


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

This is awesome!!! I love using Google Earth.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Whoa, I've just done brief stuff on Google Earth in the past, but it seems it has some cool tools...

Thanks Google.


----------

